# 12 hp wisconsin



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with a bent valve on a Wisconsin ? I just picked up a 1225 and the previous owner had the head off and one valve is not seating and appears to be bent.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

What kind of experience are you looking for? Occurrence, repair, etc.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Repair experience, what's the difficulty level on a scale of 1 to10. Best place to find information and guidance.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

1st....What bent it?
2nd ...Fix that.
3rd...Replace the valve and regrind or hand lap.
4th... Replace head


----------

